# Plowing w/ Dodge Ram 1500 2wd?



## minuteman (Nov 7, 2009)

Hey guys, Im new to the snow business but i want to get in and make some cold cash. I have a 94 1500 v8 2wd and im getting mixed responses on installing a plow. I have a 6 1/2 ft. fisher plow and wanted to put it on my dodge, Can I? I figured if i stay in the neighborhood, stay away from hills, added weight and plowed every 3-4 in. I might make it, What do guy think?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

First off, your plow is too small for your truck. Even when plowing straight your tires will be on the fresh snow, not in the path you've already plowed, not to mention going around corners. And usually you need at least a 1 ton truck to plow in 2 wheel drive reliably. You simply couldn't add enough ballast to give yourself traction without ruining your truck. You would forever be calling friends or wreckers to comg get you unstuck.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have plowed in 2wd for years, I add A LOT of weight in the back of my 3/4ton truck. (about 2500 to 3000lbs) All I can say is I do not use my 4wd often, but when I need it, there is nothing better than pressing a button and getting out of the jam that I am in.

All I can say is that with a 1/2 ton pickup, I don't think that I would be willing to try it. The truck being light as it is and on top of that you cannot add that much weight in the back before you will overload the suspension and tires.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

better off findng a beater 3/4 ton with a plow on it already. all it takes is to get your front tires in some soft ground and your stuck especially pushing down hill.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Go for it. Everyone else this year is trying to make a buck snowplowing!


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

I say just get a used 3/4 ton 4x4 with a plow on it an you'll be set. With a 2wd 1/2 ton??? No.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

not the best idea.............


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

You would be better off trying to mount it on a golf cart


----------



## dirtmandan2 (Nov 2, 2007)

I can see doing some easy p. lots in 2 wheel drive but driveways will be a lot harder and if your just starting out you probly dont have any parking lots...


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

Sorry, but you have got to be kidding me. No; not a good idea.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

bad news bears


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

minuteman;854333 said:


> Hey guys, Im new to the snow business but i want to get in and make some cold cash. I have a 94 1500 v8 2wd and im getting mixed responses on installing a plow. I have a 6 1/2 ft. fisher plow and wanted to put it on my dodge, Can I? I figured if i stay in the neighborhood, stay away from hills *and snow*, added weight and plowed every 3-4 in. I might make it, What do guy think?


I fixed that for you:waving:


----------



## stillen (Dec 7, 2003)

the way i look at it, you most likely already own the equipment.... so its already a money maker...... i wouldn't go out and get contracts with this setup.... I'd wait for the first snow fall, head down to the local wally world, pretend your there just shopping, and just drop the blade and see what she does..... if it works out go find a place hiring subs and tell them you can only do flat lots..... you have nothing to lose... its not like ur headed down to the dodge dealer and curtis dealer and buying this stuff new....


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

minuteman;854333 said:


> Hey guys, Im new to the snow business but i want to get in and make some beer money. I have a 94 1500 v8 2wd and im installing a 6 1/2 ft. fisher plow. I figured if i stay in the neighborhood, stay away from hills, added weight and plowed every 3-4 in. I might make it, What do guy think?


:laughing::laughing: no, I fixed it for you


----------



## LTL (Jan 13, 2008)

grandview;854557 said:


> Go for it. Everyone else this year is trying to make a buck snowplowing!


Isn't that the truth.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

This site is starting to remind me of Craigslist. It is a magnet for many of the cheapest and most stupid people. Now I know why our industry is looked down upon. I just read another post where a guy wants to build his own salt spreader out of an old manure spreader. If these guys do not have enough money for the right equipment, they should not dishonor the rest of us by making us look bad to the general public. Either save up and do it right or work for someone else that is doing it right. This is why $300 lots are getting plowed for $50. Just my opinion, but where is it going to end?


----------



## Sharpshooter77 (Jul 19, 2006)

Who nows maybe hes a younger guy just wanting to plow snow ? But If your gonna do it you need to do it right, you still can grab a used plow truck for short money but be ready to spend payup to keep er goin.

Well just last week I had a guy come to my shop and asked me to install a plow on his 2000 2wd 4cly 5 speed ford ranger, He told me that he had the "good Snow pushing tires" No need for 4x4, Ok what ever you say.


----------

